# Gulet for charter - Mallorca, Spain.



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have decided to rent for charter my "Gulet" motor yacht this coming summer, so any takers or suggestions as to where I should market it would be most helpful!


----------



## NicPreller (Apr 21, 2006)

Can we keep in touch with one another? If you still wish to rent the boat out for charter, I would be interested. Hopefully we can make some arangement.


----------

